# SOLVED: HD not full, but available space 0

## FritzSolms

Hi

I have been running my hard-disk full. Subsequently I deleted 1bout 10GB, but the available space is still reported to be zero and I can still not write.The iNodes are not depleted and my reserved block are set to zero. I need help (Linux help and some psychological counseling). Here are the outputs of the various commands: 

PS: I have also rebooted with forcefsck

# df -h

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

rootfs          451G  439G     0 100% /

/dev/sda3       451G  439G     0 100% /

tmpfs           3.8G  692K  3.8G   1% /run

udev             10M     0   10M   0% /dev

shm             3.8G     0  3.8G   0% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      10M     0   10M   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

# df -i

Filesystem       Inodes  IUsed    IFree IUse% Mounted on

rootfs         30040064 986772 29053292    4% /

/dev/sda3      30040064 986772 29053292    4% /

tmpfs            983675    488   983187    1% /run

udev             983381    460   982921    1% /dev

shm              983675      1   983674    1% /dev/shm

cgroup_root      983675      6   983669    1% /sys/fs/cgroup

# tune2fs -l /dev/sda3

tune2fs 1.42.7 (21-Jan-2013)

Filesystem volume name:   <none>

Last mounted on:          /

Filesystem UUID:          c0289a87-1c2c-430a-a165-f2c010c9d969

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize

Filesystem flags:         signed_directory_hash 

Default mount options:    user_xattr acl

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

Filesystem OS type:       Linux

Inode count:              30040064

Block count:              120143622

Reserved block count:     6007181

Free blocks:              2375076

Free inodes:              29014174

First block:              0

Block size:               4096

Fragment size:            4096

Reserved GDT blocks:      995

Blocks per group:         32768

Fragments per group:      32768

Inodes per group:         8192

Inode blocks per group:   512

Flex block group size:    16

Filesystem created:       Thu Jan 10 02:24:27 2013

Last mount time:          Mon Nov 25 08:36:42 2013

Last write time:          Mon Nov 25 08:35:52 2013

Mount count:              1

Maximum mount count:      -1

Last checked:             Mon Nov 25 08:35:52 2013

Check interval:           0 (<none>)

Lifetime writes:          1841 GB

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)Last edited by FritzSolms on Mon Nov 25, 2013 8:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lagalopex

 *FritzSolms wrote:*   

> … my reserved block are set to zero.
> 
> …
> 
> Reserved block count:     6007181
> ...

 

That would be a bad idea for your root partition anyways.

You should consider to use a seperate data partition. (>400GiB ist not just gentoo)

eclean-dist -d may help a bit.

The portage logs can fill up quite some space as well.

----------

## ppurka

You have run out of disk space, not inodes.

1. Check if you have ~430G of data in your home folder:

```
du -sh /home
```

2. If you don't have ~430G of data in your home folder, it means that you have some really large log file. Check your /var/log

```
du -h /var/log
```

3. Thirdly, if you really have ~430G of data you are unable to write any more because you have reserved blocks. Typically, the amount is around 5% of the total hard disk space. You can reduce this to, say 1%, by using tune2fs while the drive is unmounted - this should immediately give you some extra space to write as a user (the root already has write permission).

```
tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda3
```

4. Other ways to free up your disk space is to clean your distfiles.

```
emerge gentoolkit

eclean-dist -d
```

And clean up any kernels that you are not using. Check /usr/src.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *FritzSolms wrote:*   

> /dev/sda3       451G  439G     0 100% /

 

Taking into account that (unless you mkfsized / with a custom -m parameter), you get 5% of its total size (=5*451/100~22G) reserved for root-owned daemons, this partition is very likely to be reported full from 451-22=429G !

With your 439G, you are still above the limit.

Try harder!  :Wink: 

EDIT : ppurka beats me!

So... I'll just account for the psychological support the op asked for...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## FritzSolms

Thanks - it was the reserved blocks - I just looked at 

Reserved blocks uid:      0 (user root)

Reserved blocks gid:      0 (group root)

but 

Reserved block count: 6007181

Used 

tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda3

to set the reserved blocks to zero.

Thanks everyone for your help.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *FritzSolms wrote:*   

> tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda3

 

In my opinion, zero is not pertinent for your /

I set it to 0 for my /home, but not for my /var and as you do not seem to get a dedicated /var...

In my opinion, 1 is the minimum safe.

----------

